# Tostadora de pan Fagor no funciona



## frica (Sep 26, 2019)

Buenos dias:

Busqué en el foro y no encontré un tema genérico sobre tostadoras donde poner mi mensaje.

Tengo una tostadora de pan FAGOR modelo TE-291-C que dejo de funcionar. Mi mujer dice que al conectarlo al tomacorriente
vio una luz blanca en un lateral junto a la zona donde el cable de alimentación entra en el chasis.




Abri la tostadora de pan y medí continuidad en la resistencias de nicrom. Cada una marcaban unos 25-27 ohmios.
por lo que no están cortadas.

Al desconectar el lateral donde están los botones:


Vi una chapita de metal suelta y me di cuenta de donde se había roto. Os envío una fotografía donde se ve la zona
donde llegan los cables de alimentación de 220v. Os marco donde está una chapa de metal y donde debía estar la otra chapa
de metal. Por supuesto con esa chapa rota el tostador no puede funcionar al estar el circuito abierto. No se que función tiene esta chapa porque me doy cuenta que está suelta por un lado (está diseñado asi) y es como si fuera un bimetalico.




¿Qué función tienen estas dos laminillas que están sueltas en un extremo con una especie de remache?

¿como puedo solucionar este problema? Había pensado en poner un puente para que supla la falta de esa chapa. Como el aparato es de 800W tendré que poner un cable de cierto grosor ¿1-2 mm de sección?

Necesito vuestra ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> Busqué en el foro y no encontré un tema genérico sobre tostadoras donde poner mi mensaje.
> 
> ...



Esas "chapitas" parecen algún tipo de contacto o contacto bi-metálico.







En esta imagen parece que en el extremo de la chapita esta tuviera un contacto de algún tipo.
Trata de conseguir otra imagen mas desde la izquierda para poder apreciar si es así


----------



## frica (Sep 26, 2019)

Gracias por responder Fogonazo. La separación entre la lámina plateada y la dorada ERA muy pequeña, como de 1-2 mm. No se qué función puede hacer esta especie de bimetálico justo en la entrada de voltaje de 220V. Por cierto lamentablemente este mediodia limpiando la zona con un cepillo de dientes, se desprendió la lámina plateaba que quedaba. Realmente es muy frágil.

¿qué podemos hacer ahora? ¿Es descabellado hacer un puente donde se situaban las láminas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Gracias por responder Fogonazo. La separación entre la lámina plateada y la dorada ERA muy pequeña, como de 1-2 mm. No se qué función puede hacer esta especie de bimetálico justo en la entrada de voltaje de 220V. Por cierto lamentablemente este mediodia limpiando la zona con un cepillo de dientes, se desprendió la lámina plateaba que quedaba. Realmente es muy frágil.
> 
> ¿qué podemos hacer ahora? _*¿Es descabellado hacer un puente donde se situaban las láminas?*_


Sip.
Si en vida fueron algún tipo de contacto se supone que alguna función cumplían 

Consigue la imagen que te solicité y también trata de analizar si esas chapitas son accionadas por alguna parte de la tostadora que hayas retirado


----------



## frica (Sep 26, 2019)

*Fogonazo *muchas gracias por tu tiempo.
Te mando una fotografía donde se ve perfectamente la lámina plateada a un milimetro de la pieza dorada (con flecha roja apunto a la lámina plateada y con flecha azul la pieza metálica dorada):


Como véis la lámina plateada tiene en su extremo como un "botón metalico" al igual que la pieza dorada. La imagen no queda totalmente claro si están en contacto con distan 1 mm.

Una panorámica de esta zona en la siguiente imagen (corresponde a la pieza del chasis lateral donde están los botones de potencia y demás):



No logro ver si hay algo que acciona esa lámina plateada. La corriente llegaría desde abajo (cables azul y marrón) y subiría por la lámina plateada hasta las dos piezas algo má arriba donde van dos cables con conectores faston.

Ten en cuenta *Fogonazo *que ahora las dos láminas están rotas. Las tengo guardadas pero supongo que no podremos hacer nada útil con ellas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2019)

De alguna manera el "deslizador" que accionas para bajar las tostadas y encender el tostador, debe forzar las pletinas para que hagan contacto.
En las fotos no se aprecia bien, pero supongo que ese conjunto de ¿baquelita? se compone de varias piezas y una de ellas es basculante o deslizante.
El enclavamiento y desenclavamiento del "porta tostadas" se hace con el electroimán de la placa imagino.
Foto del interior de la carcasa lateral, mas que nada para comprender el funcionamiento.

Si puenteas las inexistentes chapitas con la entrada de red, saltara el "porta tostadas" pero no se apagarán las resistencias.

Son todo elucubraciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> _*De alguna manera el "deslizador" que accionas para bajar las tostadas y encender el tostador, debe forzar las pletinas para que hagan contacto.*_
> En las fotos no se aprecia bien, pero supongo que ese conjunto de ¿baquelita? se compone de varias piezas y una de ellas es basculante o deslizante.
> El enclavamiento y desenclavamiento del "porta tostadas" se hace con el electroimán de la placa imagino.
> Foto del interior de la carcasa lateral, mas que nada para comprender el funcionamiento.
> ...


Eso es lo que yo me imaginaba, por eso solicité la imagen "Lateral" donde se llega a ver el contacto de la lámina (Chapita)
Una *"Chapuza" de buen calibre* sería hacer puente en la lámina faltante y que el trabajo de cierre-corte lo realice solo la que quedó.

¿ Imagen de la lámina rota ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2019)

Lo malo es que ahora.....


frica dijo:


> Ten en cuenta *Fogonazo *que ahora las dos láminas están rotas. Las tengo guardadas pero supongo que no podremos hacer nada útil con ellas



Pon un foto de ellas.
No sé si se podría quitar el remache volver a remachar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo malo es que ahora.....
> 
> 
> Pon un foto de ellas.
> No sé si se podría quitar el remache volver a remachar.


Esa particular "Chapuza" nunca me dio buen resultado, el punto de unión del remache (Contacto) con el nuevo fleje no queda bien y al poco tiempo se recocina y quema por el consumo del aparato.
Si da buen resultado con contactos nuevos, pero el problema sería conseguirlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si da buen resultado con contactos nuevos, pero el problema sería conseguirlos.


 
Platinos automotores


----------



## frica (Sep 27, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra involucración. Ahora ando trabajando y hasta la tarde no podré enviaros fotografías de las láminas rotas. Realmente las láminas no llevan remache. Ese abultamiento que tiene la lámina en su extremo inferior (y que contacta con la pieza dorada) es un remache que sólo afecta a la lamina plateada. Esta tarde os mando la fotografía de las láminas. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2019)

Si eso se acciona al bajar la tostada, se podría reemplazar por final de carrera y relé , aunque algunos finales de carrera soportan 5 A.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2019)

Final de carrera de microondas, que aguanta 14-16A.
Cuanto consumirá un tostador  
Tengo vaguitis para poder comprobarlo


----------



## frica (Sep 27, 2019)

_Pinchavalvulas dijo: “En las fotos no se aprecia bien, pero supongo que ese conjunto de ¿baquelita? se compone de varias piezas y una de ellas es basculante o deslizante.”_

En esa pieza de plástico negro (donde entre otras cosas están las laminillas) no veo ninguna pieza basculante más allá de las propias laminillas.



Parte inferior de esa otra pieza de plástico negra que está debajo :


Os envío unas fotografías de esta pieza de plástico negro donde se ve que en su parte inferior hay un añadido también de plástico, justo donde entra el cable de alimentación.

Pinchavalvula dijo: “_El enclavamiento y desenclavamiento del "porta tostadas" se hace con el electroimán de la placa imagino.”_

Efectivamente hay un electroimán sobre la placa electrónica y un imán sobre la carcasa lateral que se mueve al accionar la palanca del tostador :



Foto del interior de la carcasa lateral:




Imagen de las láminas rotas:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2019)

Pues sí, parece que no hay nada que pueda forzar a esos contactos a "arrejuntarse" 
El conjunto queda a la derecha y ahí no hay nada que se mueva. 

Pues sólo queda averiguar cómo da corriente la placa a las resistencias. Por que supongo que esos contactos de la placa ¿es un seudotermostato?
Si hay un tiristor que controle las resistencias puede que las laminas rotas actuaran de termostato de refuerzo. 

No sé, me tiene perplejo. Yo solo he visto los de sistema de toda la vida, mecánica.


----------

